# Limitless (CBS)



## REBerg (Jul 10, 2015)

Premiering Sept. 22 on CBS. Can't tell if this is going to be just a TV movie sequel or a series.

As I recall, the film was just so-so. Maybe the small screen version will be better.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 10, 2015)

They appear to really be keeping information about this show under wraps. IMDB lists it as a movie, but CBS and news blogs call it a TV series. Nobody seems to know how many episodes it is.

I think it is a series. Having the main character of the movie reprise his role as the same character in the series should help with cohesion. The trailer looks interesting, although I suspect some of the script and stunts may be a little forced and overdo the slow motion effect. Apparently the budget is quite high for this though, so that gives us hope.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm also guessing series.
I got the impression, from the trailer, that Bradley Cooper's appearances will be sporadic. Just a feeling. Could be completely wrong.


----------



## Mark Ragland (Jul 13, 2015)

According to Wikipedia, it will be a series.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Sep 19, 2015)

Saw the pilot of this and was surprisingly entertained. Looks like I'll be picking this one up next week.


----------



## REBerg (Sep 26, 2015)

The series opener was a good mix of character development and action, well-seasoned by technology. Could CBS have a recipe for science fiction success this season?

The limit of _Limitless _is the same as that of the film, _Lucy. _Scientists say humans are already fully using their brains, but who is going to argue with the entertainment potential of the concept?

Limitless has a spot on my recording schedule.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 1, 2015)

*1.02 Badge! Gun!*

_Limitless_ is rapidly becoming my favorite new show of the season.



Spoiler



Lead character Brian Finch, gets neither badge nor gun in his new undefined affiliation with the FBI. He does get a couple of babysitters in file room cell, as well as enough spare time to construct puppets of his caretakers. The NZT-powered Finch is more than capable of escaping from his detention area whenever he feels he has a breakthrough in a case he is not authorized to investigate, and does so twice in this episode.

Finch's new brilliance is softened by scenes with his family, who are understandably surprised at his never-before revealed _Trivial Pursuit_ mastery. Even his father (and biggest fan) wants to know what's going on.

The show has a lot of humor, as when Finch is being lectured on his escapist tendencies by his boss, Nasreen (Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio). The soundtrack alternates between what Nasreen is saying and the muted trumpet wah-wah-wah familiar to _Peanuts_ fans when Charlie Brown is listening to his parents.

Finch's reward for giving the FBI two major suspects on a platter and saving numerous lives? No badge. No gun. Just a nice name tag on a lanyard.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 1, 2015)

It could be a standard cop buddy mix except for the humor. If they keep on that track it's got possibilities.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Oct 7, 2015)

I really like Limitless though the main character is a bit of a douchebag but they can do great things with the, "who made NZT sub-plot." Which I was hoping the movie would have touched on, but didn't. So I am hoping the TV show does it well with good mythology thrown in. CBS is clearly looking for a replacement for Person of Interest when that runs out of steam and looks like it has its eye set on Limitless. They are pretty similar and I'm guessing POI will be replaced by it sooner rather than later. That being said, limitless is NO POI.


----------



## clovis-man (Nov 13, 2015)

Watched "Brian Finch's Black Op" via my DVR a week or so late. As a send-up of *Ferris Bueller's Day Off*, it was an absolute hoot. Really starting to enjoy this series. All they needed was Ben Stein somewhere in the woods saying over and over again: "Finch. Finch. Finch."


----------



## REBerg (Nov 13, 2015)

clovis-man said:


> Watched "Brian Finch's Black Op" via my DVR a week or so late. As a send-up of *Ferris Bueller's Day Off*, it was an absolute hoot. Really starting to enjoy this series. All they needed was Ben Stein somewhere in the woods saying over and over again: "Finch. Finch. Finch."


Outstanding!
The multiple murders were a bit of a departure, but the character nicknames, the music, the school bus, even the gummy bears! Ferris, uh, I mean Finch, telling the lingering audience that the show was over and to go to bed was the crowning touch.
I am loving this series!


----------



## REBerg (Dec 20, 2015)

*1.11 This Your Brian on Drugs*
This episode really took a turn into the serious. The mainstay of the series has been the humor. This episode worked, but I hope the lighter side returns.



Spoiler



Warning to Boyle: NZT-48 is only for the inoculated. Don't take that dose you found.


----------



## Droflet (Dec 20, 2015)

Agreed. More humor. It's back on 5th January.


----------



## REBerg (May 1, 2016)

This is such a fun series -- many creative flights of fantasy and laugh-out-loud moments in its first season. I see it's still on the CBS renewal "bubble." I hope it gets a green light for at least a second season.

An early look at the show:
'Limitless' the TV Show Might Be a CBS Procedural, But It's Weird and Smart and Fun


----------



## clovis-man (May 1, 2016)

Pretty good first season. Hope it continues. A little tired of the kvetchy Father. Rebecca's angular form is hard to believe as a take-'em-down FBI agent and her extreme hair bun is making her eyes pop out. But her character is otherwise well conceived and these are really just minor quibbles. the overall tone of the show is quite good and never gets too maudlin.

I'm hoping for a second season with the same amount of imagination as the first.


----------



## Lenny (May 26, 2016)

Disappointing. 

CBS' 'Limitless' Officially Canceled


----------



## REBerg (May 26, 2016)




----------



## clovis-man (May 26, 2016)

Too bad. It might have been hard to keep the same level of inventiveness going. But It would have been worth a try.


----------



## REBerg (May 27, 2016)

Sigh. CBS, CBS, CBS. You cancel creative gems like _Limitless_, yet you renew lame dogs like _Zoo_.

How is one to make sense of the Universe when confronted with such insanity?


----------



## Droflet (May 27, 2016)

Yeah, what he said. Idiots.


----------



## Pwaa (Jun 17, 2016)

REBerg said:


> Sigh. CBS, CBS, CBS. You cancel creative gems like _Limitless_, yet you renew lame dogs like _Zoo_.
> 
> How is one to make sense of the Universe when confronted with such insanity?


I'm seriously pissed off at this.  Absolutely loving this show because it's actually different from shows in the same genre, it seems to offer so much creativity and entertainment in every episode.

Guess there's almost no chance of a revival anywhere then?


----------



## REBerg (Jun 17, 2016)

Pwaa said:


> I'm seriously pissed off at this.  Absolutely loving this show because it's actually different from shows in the same genre, it seems to offer so much creativity and entertainment in every episode.
> 
> Guess there's almost no chance of a revival anywhere then?


The showrunner did attempt to find  a new home for the series, according to this article. I guess prospective adoptive parents didn't see the unlimited potential of_ Limitless_.
It would have been an upgrade from some of the original programming being provided by the on-demand services.

Limitless Is Officially Over


----------

